# General > Upcoming Events >  2016 Toby Goodley Memorial shoot in Central Hawkes Bay

## BRADS

Hey guys
This thread is for just confirming you are definitely coming to the shoot on the 15-16 October, as we need a idea on numbers.
So let's try and keep it yes/no
It's been decided that there will be a $50 entry fee, to cover food and related costs, Any money left after costs  will be presented to Ozanam house along with the proceeds of the auctions that are planned for Saturday night.
For your $50 you will get Saturday lunch and dinner, along with Sunday breakfast. There will be room for a tent or in the shearing shed for any staying Friday/Saturday night.
Please note those arriving Friday night will be responsible for their own dinner Friday and breakfast on Saturday.
BYO drinks! But note that this is a celebration of a good bugger that left us, and a general get together so any aggression will NOT be tolerated.
Come rain or sun this is going to be next level fun.
A bank account will be started on Monday and details posted here.
Thanks from the guys working behind the scenes.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Hell yes mate. Thats damn cheap for two days shooting, a roof or tentsite and food :Thumbsup:

----------


## gadgetman

I'm in.

----------


## Barefoot

Yes, I'll be there.

----------


## 7mmsaum

Yes I'm there, good value for a tent site, food and all the good natured banter that can fit into two days of gong torturing

----------


## Tommy

Yep I'm in. @Ryan @stretch @Glycerine ?

----------


## Kiwi Greg

I will be there  :Cool:

----------


## Munsey

I'm a definite . I will only shoot one day , fine to do chores on whatever day I'm needed @BRADS

----------


## Shootm

I'm in.

----------


## Rushy

You need not ask but for the record I wil be there plus two (my daughter Ashleigh and a friend who is in to long range). And before you arseholes start up, yes I do have a friend and he is not imaginary.

----------


## Ryan

> Yep I'm in. @Ryan @stretch @Glycerine ?


 @Tommy I'm out, wife's away in Korea and I'm babysitter.

----------


## Barefoot

> You need not ask but for the record I wil be there plus two (my daughter Ashleigh and a friend who is in to long range). And before you arseholes start up, yes I do have a friend and he is not imaginary.


So Harvey is staying home then.

----------


## Scouser

Right now, lm in......

----------


## Rushy

> So Harvey is staying home then.


You'll keep.

----------


## septic

I'm in

----------


## veitnamcam

Yes.

----------


## 25/08IMP

I'm out sold our business so off on a OE

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## sako75

Would love to be there but with a new one due a couple weeks before and a few other things on I best place my priorities

----------


## Maca49

> Would love to be there but with a new one due a couple weeks before and a few other things on I best place my priorities


Bloody excuses, day care for a few days :Thumbsup:

----------


## Maca49

> You need not ask but for the record I wil be there plus two (my daughter Ashleigh and a friend who is in to long range). And before you arseholes start up, yes I do have a friend and he is not imaginary.


You'll need someone who can shoot your rifle @ 2 k you may as well just play with yourself! :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

Yes or No Guys 

Banter elsewhere.

----------


## Maca49

A definite maybe

----------


## Rushy

> A definite maybe


Hard to make your mind up when you've lost it eh Maca?

----------


## Glycerine

> Yep I'm in. @Ryan @stretch @Glycerine ?


I'm in get Friday off work, long drive!

Yep, your responsible for me  :Thumbsup:  
Marian will hunt you down if anything happens! LOL!

(I need a long range gun aswell now)

----------


## AzumitH

Yes +1, will bring wife along for fun weekend away.

----------


## stretch

> Yep I'm in. @Ryan @stretch @Glycerine ?


I'm a maybe. Will know in September.

----------


## andyanimal31

yep and a couple of other crims from taihape eh buzz man and beer2u.
hopefully phil243 as well.


Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## Blaser

I'll be there!!!!

----------


## ebf

Yup  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> Yup


Never in doubt.  Good on ya ebf.

----------


## Nibblet

Unfortunate No for me.
Was trying but just ain't going to happen this year.

----------


## Savage1

Yes

----------


## 300CALMAN

no  :Oh Noes:

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

I'm there with bells on

----------


## Rushy

> I'm there with bells on


Well have to change your name to dinger then

----------


## GWH

Yep im in, looking forward to meeting more of you bastards

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

I better tidy up my .22 :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Beaker

Yes.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Yep im in, looking forward to meeting more of you bastards
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


I feel a Model 7 shoot-off coming on GWH...   :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## GWH

> I feel a Model 7 shoot-off coming on GWH...


You're on, 

In saying that my saum is in bits in chch currently getting a cut and tuck and a bit of liposuction, hopefully it still shoots afterwards. Should have plenty of time to sort it out.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Great you are coming guys. Banter elsewhere please or we lose track of numbers

----------


## Dundee

> Great you are coming guys. Banter elsewhere please or we lose track of numbers


Can't you count? I will lend you my range finder :Grin:

----------


## deepsouthaussie

Negative  :Oh Noes:

----------


## Rushy

> Great you are coming guys. Banter elsewhere please or we lose track of numbers


Ouch, guilty.  Shoulda added a number counter thingy (like a poll with only one yes option).

we are 28 to here if that helps Gibo.

----------


## Gibo

If I can contain myself anyone can

----------


## P38

Yes

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Dirtyface

Yip il be there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## shaka

I'm in

----------


## kiwijames

Yes

----------


## Philipo

Yup  :Mouse:

----------


## Gibo

> yep and a couple of other crims from taihape eh buzz man and beer2u.
> hopefully phil243 as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


  @buzzman @beer2u @ Phill243 Can you reply with a yes or no to this thread if you guys are in? Chur  :Grin:

----------


## buzzman

> @buzzman @beer2u @phil243 Can you reply with a yes or no to this thread if you guys are in? Chur


Yip yip I'm n cheers

----------


## Mathias

Bugger it's a no from me this year  :Oh Noes:   Will have to mark it down for 2017 to meet & greet & try the Waikato weasel piss that @Rushy runs on  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Carpe Diem

Sorry for the delay fellas, have been largely offline over the weekend trying to get on top of the winter maintenance for the LSB - (Life Sentence Block).

 Yup - I'm In and will try to ensure @Scouser is there too by providing another Auckland wagon option...

CU there boys aiming for Friday nite arrival - and leave when we get booted off Brads property :Wtfsmilie:  - or @Scouser gets a black eye (from his scope of course  :Grin: ) which ever comes first....

----------


## Gibo

Roughly starts at 9-10am Saturday so if its easier to get there Friday do it. In saying that there is no penalty for being a bit late Saturday  :Grin:  . Yeah then leave Sunday after shooting.

----------


## Scouser

> Sorry for the delay fellas, have been largely offline over the weekend trying to get on top of the winter maintenance for the LSB - (Life Sentence Block).
> 
>  Yup - I'm In and will try to ensure @Scouser is there too by providing another Auckland wagon option...
> 
> CU there boys aiming for Friday nite arrival - and leave when we get booted off Brads property - or @Scouser gets a black eye (from his scope of course ) which ever comes first....


Im in, i'll bring an eye patch (G string?)  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## 7mmsaum

Schedule will be put up here soon , gibo has it well close enough

----------


## buzzman

No sakos for sale there please haha

----------


## Scouser

> No sakos for sale there please haha


Mine will be closer to me than a dried fish scale...... :Thumbsup:

----------


## BRADS

Guys without sounding like a cunt can we please just go yes/no.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 199p

Yes

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Pop Shot

Yes.

----------


## VTR

YES!

----------


## MSL

Yes

----------


## Marty Henry

Yes but sat only, other committment on the sunday. When does the programme go up?

----------


## BRADS

> Yes but sat only, other committment on the sunday. When does the programme go up?


When it's done mate
Bank details will be up on Friday guys 
Apparently you need a meeting to open an account these days.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## dogmatix

Yes.

----------


## Rushy

> When it's done mate
> Bank details will be up on Friday guys 
> Apparently you need a meeting to open an account these days.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I could swear on a stack of bibles that we have had one Brads.

----------


## AndrewH

Yes

----------


## Gibo

45 and counting  :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

The shrimp boat captain is in if not stuck on the boat.

Sent from my SM-G388F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Il put him down VC

----------


## Dorkus

Yes.

----------


## shift14

Yes

----------


## Gibo

> Yes


Already had you down  :Wink:

----------


## Gibo

Bump  :Grin:  
This would also be a great way for new members to meet hunters and shooters and share some laughs and let of some rounds. 
We are sitting at 49 so far  :Thumbsup:

----------


## 223nut

Would love to come up but can't justify the drive or the $ sorry lads

----------


## veitnamcam

> Would love to come up but can't justify the drive or the $ sorry lads


I am pretty sure there is a van with a sober driver heading up from your region.

----------


## 223nut

> I am pretty sure there is a van with a sober driver heading up from your region.


Hmm Tempting, what are the dates again? Can someone p.m. If they know of this mysterious van

----------


## puku

> Hmm Tempting, what are the dates again? Can someone p.m. If they know of this mysterious van


 @gadgetman is the grand conductor

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## gadgetman

> @gadgetman is the grand conductor
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


That's the one.

----------


## Barefoot

@223nut and this is the van

----------


## 223nut

@Barefoot least its better than the other one that had free candy on the side! just mumbling to the missus about 'i might go away for a few days...' 'o' she says 'how about......' thought i had finished my to do list and earnt brownie points. guess its true they expire intantly, though i am running off over night tomorrow looking for a redskin. guess its not guna happen!

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

So you're not keen on a ride with us in the mystery machine 2.0 @223nut?

----------


## 223nut

> So you're not keen on a ride with us in the mystery machine 2.0 @223nut?
> Attachment 52284


Well at least I'd be arriving with a rifle in my hand!!

----------


## Barefoot

And you will have been fed

----------


## Rushy

> And you will have been fed


And bed by the nice man in the van.

----------


## 199p

> @Barefoot least its better than the other one that had free candy on the side! just mumbling to the missus about 'i might go away for a few days...' 'o' she says 'how about......' thought i had finished my to do list and earnt brownie points. guess its true they expire intantly, though i am running off over night tomorrow looking for a redskin. guess its not guna happen!


You know forgiveness is easyer then permission 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## AzumitH

Would be good if we could get an admin/mod to clean up banter and keep thread to info updates and attendance confirmation, clearly these people just have an uncontrollable need to shitpost  :Grin:

----------


## Blaser

Dam, can count me out, stuffed up my dates and will be in the states hunting.

----------


## Rushy

> Dam, can count me out, stuffed up my dates and will be in the states hunting.


Make a quick trip back for it Blaser.  Sorted

----------


## Creedy

I'm in

----------


## veitnamcam

> I'm in


Welcome to the forum Creedy

----------


## Gibo

Yip welcome creedy.

----------


## Rushy

Welcome creedy.  You will enjoy the gathering.

----------


## upnorth uplander

@Barefoot u got a spare seat. I wont shoot but will come for a feed, chur

----------


## Barefoot

> @Barefoot u got a spare seat. I wont shoot but will come for a feed, chur


So long as your in no rush to come home  @upnorth uplander , I may need to spend a day in Taupo working on the house.

----------


## upnorth uplander

@Barefoot where dont you have a house ??

----------


## gadgetman

@TimeRider is keen to come up too.

----------


## Pengy

> I'm in


Best first post ever. 
Welcome aboard.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## keenbloke

I'm in

----------


## BRADS

Starting to to get a bit done.
Got the bonfire half built and knocked over some beef.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Scouser

> Starting to to get a bit done.
> Got the bonfire half built and knocked over some beef.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Steaks and bonfires....yahoooo......stripper pole next?.....ive heard Rushys a 'natural'........ :ORLY:

----------


## Dundee

Is that beetle?

----------


## BRADS

> Is that beetle?


The legend 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Too much Brads

----------


## Rushy

> @TimeRider is keen to come up too.


That has company for my daughter sorted then.

----------


## Rushy

> Starting to to get a bit done.
> Got the bonfire half built and knocked over some beef.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bloody hell Brad's that beef will be well aged if you leave it hanging til October.

----------


## puku

> Bloody hell Brad's that beef will be well aged if you leave it hanging til October.


And he's expecting you fellas to eat 3 beasts over the weekend. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> And he's expecting you fellas to eat 3 beasts over the weekend. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


He must know Rushy well. Think hes doing hoggets aswell  :Grin:

----------


## puku

> He must know Rushy well. Think hes doing hoggets aswell


Rushy started fasting already has he?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> He must know Rushy well. Think hes doing hoggets aswell


I spoke to the main guy a couple of guys ago and gave him the benefit of my wisdom.  It's a gathering of guys I said, all the food that is needed is meat and if you want to toss in a vege then the wheat in bread will do at a pinch.

----------


## Rushy

> Rushy started fasting already has he?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


I am the anti faster Puku.  I have been reverse fasting all of my life.  Everyone has heard of anorexia but I have a far worse infliction .... Canorexia.

----------


## bomber

> I spoke to the main guy a couple of guys ago and gave him the benefit of my wisdom.  It's a gathering of guys I said, all the food that is needed is meat and if you want to toss in a vege then the wheat in bread will do at a pinch.


I like grains and malted barley in mine, liquid form to wash it down 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## MSL

> That has company for my daughter sorted then.


I'm coming also

----------


## Gibo

> I'm coming also


Creepy behaviour will not be tolorated  :Grin:

----------


## MSL

You not coming then?

----------


## Beaker

> Steaks and bonfires....yahoooo......stripper pole next?.....ive heard Rushys a 'natural'........


Rushy a natural at being the pole?

----------


## Beaker

There may be a chemist on here, that may be able to assist with the design of some interesting targets, ..... just suggesting....  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

> Rushy a natural at being the pole?


Ha ha ha ha who have you been talking to Beaker?

----------


## Gibo

> You not coming then?


Prick! Well played  :Snooty:

----------


## Gibo

So I have added to the list:
Creedy
Upnorth Uplander
keenbloke
Timerider

----------


## 7mmsaum

Anyone signing up for this shoot is in for a truck load of fun

Both the short and long range gullies will have a small population of Deer that can be shot, bring your spotting scopes/ binos as they wont be that easy to find, the Deer arrived today (from P38) and have been herded into my shed.






Not many weeks to go now

----------


## 223nut

7mmsaum, seeing them makes me wish I could get up there! I expect to see a good report with pictures and a YouTube video for us poor buggers that can't make it

----------


## Gibo

I'll ply my best to hit one :Wink:

----------


## 7mmsaum

> I'll ply my best to hit one



Knot funny

----------


## 223nut

> Knot funny


Just layer your shots and it'll sand fine

----------


## Gibo

> Knot funny


Fine, I will a-ply lead to it

----------


## P38

> I'll ply my best to hit one


Wooden think they'll taste too good though.  :Wink: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## mikee

Sadly guys I don't think I'll make the shoot as I will only have been a month in my new job but we will see.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Sadly guys I don't think I'll make the shoot as I will only have been a month in my new job but we will see.


Condition of employment Mikee.

----------


## mikee

> Condition of employment Mikee.


We'll see, I don't really want to ask for leave in advance and cost of flights is a "thing" at the moment . Among other "things"

----------


## veitnamcam

Excuses

----------


## Beaker

Cure to issue - VC or other Nelson based folk..... put you in back of vehicle heading to Picton..... GM then receives/entices you into a van. When woken you will shoot, be Mary (bring a dress) and shot some stuff, talk crap, eat and wake up feeling refreshed. Easy!! (and one of those statements is incorrect!)

No plane flights involved...  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

> We'll see, I don't really want to ask for leave in advance and cost of flights is a "thing" at the moment . Among other "things"


There isn't an airport within cooey of Ongaonga Mikee so you will also need a parachute.

----------


## Barefoot

> Anyone signing up for this shoot is in for a truck load of fun
> 
> Both the short and long range gullies will have a small population of Deer that can be shot, bring your spotting scopes/ binos as they wont be that easy to find, the Deer arrived today (from P38) and have been herded into my shed.



Put one up at 50m then I'll actually hit something on this trip  :Grin:

----------


## oraki

So looks like ya got the deer and the gongs, is there going to be any dongs. Can't be a Toby shoot without a dong or 2 floating around

----------


## veitnamcam

> So looks like ya got the deer and the gongs, is there going to be any dongs. Can't be a Toby shoot without a dong or 2 floating around


Yea Dundee will be there  :Wink:   :Thumbsup:  :Grin:

----------


## 300CALMAN

> There may be a chemist on here, that may be able to assist with the design of some interesting targets, ..... just suggesting....


OH no don't tempt me  :Psychotic: 

I am going to try and go. Is there a cut off date @BRADS?

----------


## BRADS

> OH no don't tempt me 
> 
> I am going to try and go. Is there a cut off date @BRADS?


I guess we'd like to no for sure a week or two before the shoot for food  and shooting reasons mate.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 300CALMAN

> I guess we'd like to no for sure a week or two before the shoot for food  and shooting reasons mate.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


cheers :-) I will try and have a decission as soon as possible. Don't worry no worry no exploding targets, I am sure that will be one of your health and safety requirements...

----------


## Beaker

> cheers :-) I will try and have a decission as soon as possible. Don't worry no worry no exploding targets, I am sure that will be one of your health and safety requirements...


Dislike half of that comment.....  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

I hope this weather gets better for the shoot its all cock and balls out there now.

----------


## BRADS

> I hope this weather gets better for the shoot its all cock and balls out there now.
> Attachment 53096


Cow cockys.
You guys ever stop complaining 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## P38

> Put one up at 50m then I'll actually hit something on this trip


 @Barefoot

I'll could make you an extra special Large Barn Sized one if that will help.  :Wink:   :Have A Nice Day: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Rushy

> @Barefoot
> 
> I'll could make you an extra special Large Barn Sized one if that will help.  
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


No need to do that Pete.  Barefoot is just trying to lull the rest of us into a false sense of security.  He shoots better than most.

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Dislike half of that comment.....


I know I know...

----------


## Barefoot

> @Barefoot
> 
> I'll could make you an extra special Large Barn Sized one if that will help.  
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


Yes please, with a 3ft bullseye?
We will set it up at 25m for us bush hunters in the group.

----------


## Glycerine

> cheers :-) I will try and have a decission as soon as possible. Don't worry no worry no exploding targets, I am sure that will be one of your health and safety requirements...


if you need a ride, me and @Tommy are going,

----------


## Tommy

> if you need a ride, me and @Tommy are going,


I'm now out, just discovered the other day that my sister is getting married on the 16th  :Sad:

----------


## 223nut

@Tommy just bring your new brother in aw down as part of 'meeting the family'

----------


## Gibo

> I'm now out, just discovered the other day that my sister is getting married on the 16th


Bring her and the groom down. I'll say the words for them

----------


## Tommy

> Bring her and the groom down. I'll say the words for them


They plan to move down to Napier after getting married, I suggested they do it beforehand and get married down those ways instead of getting married near Waiuku in mid-October  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Rushy

Guys I just spoke with Toby's mum tonight and a big bunch of Toby's relies will be coming (35 confirmed so far).

----------


## 7mmsaum

> Guys I just spoke with Toby's mum tonight and a big bunch of Toby's relies will be coming (35 confirmed so far).


No problem

----------


## Rushy

Rumour has it that the bean pole will put in an appearance.  Something to do with a bonfire.

----------


## 300CALMAN

> I'm now out, just discovered the other day that my sister is getting married on the 16th


 :TT TT: 

No worries, we can do the ceremony on the farm... They can enjoy some BBQ and shot a few gongs. Dam hard luck man.

----------


## Beaker

> I'm now out, just discovered the other day that my sister is getting married on the 16th


And why is that stopping you coming?

----------


## Tommy

> And why is that stopping you coming?


Well there's always the hope of a delay at their end (he's actually a GC)

----------


## gadgetman

> Put one up at 50m then I'll actually hit something on this trip


I probably wont do much better. 

That reminds me. I still need to put a scope on, shoot the rifle (had it since November and haven't lit it yet), hopefully bed into a new stock, do some load development, load up some rounds, .... On that subject, how many rounds should I bring?

----------


## Gibo

> I probably wont do much better. 
> 
> That reminds me. I still need to put a scope on, shoot the rifle (had it since November and haven't lit it yet), hopefully bed into a new stock, do some load development, load up some rounds, .... On that subject, how many rounds should I bring?


Heaps  :Grin:

----------


## Glycerine

> I'm now out, just discovered the other day that my sister is getting married on the 16th


I fail to see a problem?!

----------


## gadgetman

> Heaps


Will pick up 100 pieces of brass for me. Can easily do 100 for @TimeRider.

----------


## Dougie

Those targets are so awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> Will pick up 100 pieces of brass for me. Can easily do 100 for @TimeRider.


That should do for a half day Saturday  :Wink:

----------


## gadgetman

> That should do for a half day Saturday


And bring fans to cool the barrel/suppressor.

----------


## Gibo

> And bring fans to cool the barrel/suppressor.


No need mate, its bloody windy there  :Grin:

----------


## Pengy

> No need mate, its bloody windy there


Understatement of the year right there

----------


## gadgetman

> No need mate, its bloody windy there


Better get a haircut so my hippy hair doesn't get blown over my eyes then.

----------


## 300wsmPete

Yep am in, hope my new carbon wrap barrel is finished by then on my long range gun ,  sounds like a fun weekend

----------


## Gibo

We are cranking along now team. Anyone looking to pay can get the info here http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...l-shoot-28586/
 @7mmsaum or @BRADS do we have any news on how the shoot will go and what we will be shooting at etc?

----------


## 7mmsaum

> We are cranking along now team. Anyone looking to pay can get the info here http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...l-shoot-28586/
>  @7mmsaum or @BRADS do we have any news on how the shoot will go and what we will be shooting at etc?


Yes

----------


## Gibo

> Yes


Nice one. Well don't say too much then  :Wtfsmilie:   :O O:

----------


## 7mmsaum

Hahaha

Will let you know when the exact details are agreed upon.

This ones taking a few to tango  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gibo

> Hahaha
> 
> Will let you know when the exact details are agreed upon.
> 
> This ones taking a few to tango


Cheers. Just getting PMs about the details so its for the masses really  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Cheers. Just getting PMs about the details so its for the masses really


When all is said and done mate we will have a great weekend with a shit hot bunch of blokes.  We will shoot shit, talk shit, drink the nectar of the gods that the south islanders will cringe at and eat more meat than is good for us. Who the hell needs to know the detail?

----------


## Beaker

> When all is said and done mate we will have a great weekend with a shit hot bunch of blokes.  We will shoot shit, talk shit, drink the nectar of the gods that the south islanders will cringe at and eat more meat than is good for us. Who the hell needs to know the detail?


Just need the one detail - where

----------


## Rushy

> Just need the one detail - where


Twenty five metres past the black stump in Ongaonga.

----------


## Gibo

> When all is said and done mate we will have a great weekend with a shit hot bunch of blokes.  We will shoot shit, talk shit, drink the nectar of the gods that the south islanders will cringe at and eat more meat than is good for us. Who the hell needs to know the detail?


Just trying to help mr 'it'l be sweet'  :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

> When all is said and done mate we will have a great weekend with a shit hot bunch of blokes.  We will shoot shit, talk shit, drink the nectar of the gods that the south islanders will cringe at and eat more meat than is good for us. Who the hell needs to know the detail?


Unless James has put down a few massive brews for the event I will be drinking SI beer even if now brewed in the NI you can keep your dirty filthy rotten stinking candybar craving pedo tui beers to yourselves alright!!!!

----------


## Pengy

Don't hold back Cam  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> Unless James has put down a few massive brews for the event I will be drinking SI beer even if now brewed in the NI you can keep your dirty filthy rotten stinking candybar craving pedo tui beers to yourselves alright!!!!


The only Tuis there that weekend will have white feathers on their necks.  Waikato Draught is now a sponsor and the rules of the sponsorship say that South Islanders can only drink their bottled ambrosia or milk.  Ha ha ha ha

----------


## Sniper

Hi all.
I just want to pass on my condolences to Toby's family and friends. 
Never meet him but he seemed like a cool young chap.
May your new hunting ground be full of trophies.
Rest in peace mate.

----------


## P38

> The only Tuis there that weekend will have white feathers on their necks.  Waikato Draught is now a sponsor and the rules of the sponsorship say that South Islanders can only drink their bottled ambrosia or milk.  Ha ha ha ha


 @Rushy

That's settled then

Milk it is!  :Psmiley: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Rushy

> @Rushy
> 
> That's settled then
> 
> Milk it is! 
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


And you are not even a South Islander.  Oh the shame your fore fathers must be suffering at the right hand of Oden in Valhalla.

----------


## P38

> And you are not even a South Islander.  Oh the shame your fore fathers must be suffering at the right hand of Oden in Valhalla.


Yeah well it's the best choice A man could make considering the alternative.  :Sick: 

I'm sure you'll come to love the Milk ......... especially the carefully blended varieties  :Wink: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Timmay

How much ammo should one provision for at his event?

----------


## BRADS

> How much ammo should one provision for at his event?


I worked that out today with Gibo
We decided lots if you want to shoot not so much if you don't.

----------


## Gibo

> How much ammo should one provision for at his event?


As much as you want to shoot really

----------


## Rushy

> As much as you want to shoot really


Jeebo (that's how the pain in the arse auto dialler in my car pronounces your name) you guys need to be more specific.  If there is a competition then what is the maximum number of rounds to be fired in that?  The other five thousand can be used at will to shoot up every blade of grass on the place.  Rumour has it that Brad's is already bringing in the mining equipment to extract and sell the lead after the weekend.

----------


## BRADS

> Jeebo (that's how the pain in the arse auto dialler in my car pronounces your name) you guys need to be more specific.  If there is a competition then what is the maximum number of rounds to be fired in that?  The other five thousand can be used at will to shoot up every blade of grass on the place.  Rumour has it that Brad's is already bringing in the mining equipment to extract and sell the lead after the weekend.


While you a are correct Rushy, please note the empathise on the weekend is FUN.  
I have spent many hours on the hill with some of the best shots in the business and some gear that makes ya trg look like a stone and I can tell you if it's windy the 2000 yard trophy is as safe as! 
I also don't want to put people off buy  saying you must bring 80 rounds!
So yes Me and Gibo will answer as soon as we have it sorted, before months end. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> While you a are correct Rushy, please note the empathise on the weekend is FUN.  
> I have spent many hours on the hill with some of the best shoots in the business and some gear that makes ya trg look like a stone and I can tell you if it's windy the 2000 yard trophy is as safe as! 
> I also don't want to put people off buy  saying you must bring 80 rounds!
> So yes Me and Gibo will answer as soon as we have it sorted, before months end. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No worries. Of course it is going to be fun although I am a bit concerned about the South Islanders stepping up for the Nude Jelly Wrestling. I know R93 will be up for it but I have met Beaker and he is a skinny little bugger so will be as slippery as all hell once the jelly melts.  

My main aim from this weekend is to honour our mate and meet the NZHS members I have yet to meet.

----------


## Timmay

Thanks for the answers guys, I'm still 50/50, but if I can I definitely will - I just wanted a ball park as per what Rushy said ie if 50 is woefully not enough I will splash out and buy another 50 cases  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

> Thanks for the answers guys, I'm still 50/50, but if I can I definitely will - I just wanted a ball park as per what Rushy said ie if 50 is woefully not enough I will splash out and buy another 50 cases


Splash out anyway Timmay, it is good for the soul.

----------


## Gibo

50 would be a good two days, more would be a great two days.

----------


## Timmay

Right I'm in. Have paid for my ticket and booked annual leave.

----------


## Gibo

> Right I'm in. Have paid for my ticket and booked annual leave.


Nice one, so coming down Friday to help drink some beer then  :Wink:

----------


## Timmay

Definitely, I'm not bad at drinking that stuff... Will leave Taupo in the morning some time on the Friday. Might have a chat to you for a mini convoy.

----------


## Rushy

> Definitely, I'm not bad at drinking that stuff... Will leave Taupo in the morning some time on the Friday. Might have a chat to you for a mini convoy.


Come out to Maca's place at Kinloch on the weekend of the Sika Show Timmay and we can have a practice drinking session.

----------


## Timmay

Will keep that in mind  @Rushy. 
I've bought another 50 7mmRM cases  so will have 100 rounds to bring,  @Gibo better be a *great* weekend  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

> Will keep that in mind  @Rushy. 
> I've bought another 50 7mmRM cases  so will have 100 rounds to bring,  @Gibo better be a *great* weekend


I will have fun, your fun will be up to you. If it starts to get boring we can set up a jumping competition between dundee and philipo to see who can get on top of a nail box first  :Wink:

----------


## Timmay

The joke

My head

----------


## Rushy

> I will have fun, your fun will be up to you. If it starts to get boring we can set up a jumping competition between dundee and philipo to see who can get on top of a nail box first


Dundee couldn't climb on a nail box with a step ladder let alone jump onto one.  He could play run under the coffee tan
Blue rely well though.

----------


## Gibo

> Dundee couldn't climb on a nail box with a step ladder let alone jump onto one.  He could play run under the coffee tan
> Blue rely well though.


That flew straight over my young head there koro

----------


## Rushy

> That flew straight over my young head there koro


Bloody podgy fingers or auto correct Gibo.  That was supposed to be "he could run under the coffee table really well though"

----------


## Timmay

Are you a bunch of shortys?

----------


## Rushy

> Are you a bunch of shortys?


Dundee most certainly is.  Gibo is no basketball point guard but he is a good thirty centimetres taller than Dundee.

----------


## Timmay

Yep, I need to get on the piss with you mate.

----------


## Rushy

> Yep, I need to get on the piss with you mate.


Mark it on your calendar for the Sika Show weekend.

----------


## Dundee

phillipo and I aren't the only dwarfs :Have A Nice Day:  There is fish breathe AKA pengy and that outdoor chick dougie :Psmiley:   Bound to be a few more dwarfs in the 5999 members list :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dougie

> phillipo and I aren't the only dwarfs There is fish breathe AKA pengy and that outdoor chick dougie  Bound to be a few more dwarfs in the 5999 members list


I'm three feet taller than you wtf?! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> No worries. Of course it is going to be fun although I am a bit concerned about the South Islanders stepping up for the Nude Jelly Wrestling. I know R93 will be up for it but I have met Beaker and he is a skinny little bugger so will be as slippery as all hell once the jelly melts.  
> 
> My main aim from this weekend is to honour our mate and meet the NZHS members I have yet to meet.


So after having the privilege of meeting both r93 and rushy, for that jelly match, gibo/brads had better get larger pool than the standard jelly pool....... :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## gadgetman

> phillipo and I aren't the only dwarfs There is fish breathe AKA pengy and that outdoor chick dougie  Bound to be a few more dwarfs in the 5999 members list


If I could get gadgette#2 to sign up I could pretty much guarantee you would not be the shortest.

----------


## Rushy

> If I could get gadgette#2 to sign up I could pretty much guarantee you would not be the shortest.


She would need to be under sixty centimetres

----------


## Tommy

I guarantee that, compared to a certain forum member just slightly south west of Auckland, you're ALL midgets

----------


## Gibo

> I guarantee that, compared to a certain forum member just slightly south west of Auckland, you're ALL midgets


 @stretch?

----------


## 338

I will be coming. Would you like me to start armour plating the big plastic water tank on the hill brads?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Shanes215

> Bound to be a few more dwarfs in the 5999 members list


 @lumberjack is another one!

----------


## Nibblet

> @stretch?


It's not so much his height that bothers me, but the speed he walks, 5m stride gets along pretty quick

----------


## lumberjack

> @lumberjack is another one!


Just closer to hell

----------


## 7mmsaum

With just the black done they are starting to take shape  :Have A Nice Day: 

Few more shaded hues and details to be painted on yet !

----------


## Rushy

Good on ya.

----------


## WallyR

Damn - if I hadn't already committed to motorcycle marshalling for the NI Teams Cycling Champs that weekend, I'd be there.
Will pencil in 2017 - just so I can finally meet some of you guys.
These one-liners are cracking me up.  :ORLY:

----------


## Carpe Diem

Ok so great excuse for dropping one of @BRADS real ones LOL

Really great job dude and will be awesome fun! :Thumbsup:

----------


## BRADS

Guys Julie Tobys mum is making up some hoodies 
$75 each 
3 weeks left before orders close
Track her down on Facebook or message me for her number
Cheers 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 199p

Do you know if she is doing T-shirts as well?

----------


## BRADS

No bro just hoodies I believe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Guys Julie Tobys mum is making up some hoodies 
> $75 each 
> 3 weeks left before orders close
> Track her down on Facebook or message me for her number
> Cheers 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can I get 34-36 chest 54-56 waist ?

----------


## Gibo

And just for clarity its black hoody with white embroidery

----------


## Dundee

> No bro just hoodies I believe 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Typical Wairoa :Thumbsup:

----------


## BRADS

> Can I get 34-36 chest 54-56 waist ?


She laughed and said no.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 338

Are there details of the shoots etc or is it a general weekend of plinking? Just trying to work out what ammo I need to load up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## GWH

> Are there details of the shoots etc or is it a general weekend of plinking? Just trying to work out what ammo I need to load up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good call, be nice to know some details prior, ie, roughly how many rounds we'll likely need. Can we bring more than 1 rifle etc 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## 199p

> Are there details of the shoots etc or is it a general weekend of plinking? Just trying to work out what ammo I need to load up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm going with 20 more then u intend to fire  :Have A Nice Day: 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Nibblet

As a general rule of thumb when I go to brads I have a minimum of 500 rounds and no less than two different rifles.

----------


## BRADS

> As a general rule of thumb when I go to brads I have a minimum of 500 rounds and no less than two different rifles.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Nibblet

Lol and that was day one of the weekend  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Timmay

Will we be able to access where we need to be with a car or is it 4wd only?

----------


## BRADS

> Will we be able to access where we need to be with a car or is it 4wd only?


If its wet you'll be walking.
Otherwise 4wd only
We aim to borrow as many side buy sides as we can to get gear back and forward.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Barefoot

Okay, my son's birthday party has been bumped from the 8th to the 15th (no I'm not happy) so I won't be attending this year  :Sad: 
But I will be there next year  :Have A Nice Day: 
   @Gibo this means you get 12months to practice how fast you can run to avoid my boot up your arse.  :Psmiley:

----------


## Gibo

> Okay, my son's birthday party has been bumped from the 8th to the 15th (no I'm not happy) so I won't be attending this year 
> But I will be there next year 
>    @Gibo this means you get 12months to practice how fast you can run to avoid my boot up your arse.


I fear I will only be slower in a years time  :Grin:

----------


## Nibblet

> I fear I will only be slower in a years time


Don't worry dude, barefoot on damp grass, no traction.

----------


## BRADS

Working out some gong distances on the 22 packet 😎


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## BRADS

> Working out some gong distances on the 22 packet 😎
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk




Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Timmay

> If its wet you'll be walking.
> Otherwise 4wd only
> We aim to borrow as many side buy sides as we can to get gear back and forward.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Might end up having to take a car so I'll just ride in tray of the @Gibo express

----------


## Gibo

> Might end up having to take a car so I'll just ride in tray of the @Gibo express


I've got room in the cab but if you insist on the outdoor approach its all yours  :Grin:

----------


## BRADS

Right lads after a big day I've got the gongs out. 
The general consensus is no scoring.
So free for all any calibre
No ap or tracer
the trophy will be shot at on the 2336 yard gong best of 5 shots only after 5 hits on 1800 yard gong to qualify 
Gongs as follows, with 5-6 plywood deer yet to added with chest gongs  at various ranges.
All in yards, gong size in inches
2336 30
1812 30
1687 10
1250 18
1000 30
780 30
600  3 gongs 30,10&6
385 10
300 6
280 6
215 6



Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> Right lads after a big day I've got the gongs out. 
> The general consensus is no scoring.
> So free for all any calibre
> No ap or tracer
> the trophy will be shot at on the 2336 yard gong best of 5 shots only after 5 hits on 1800 yard gong to qualify 
> Gongs as follows, with 5-6 plywood deer yet to added with chest gongs  at various ranges.
> All in yards, gong size in inches
> 2336 30
> 1812 30
> ...


Thanks Brads.  Two questions.  What the hell is ap? And, are the gongs square or round?

----------


## BRADS

Ap= gong FUCKING
Square 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Shootm

AP=Armour piercing at a guess?

----------


## Rushy

> Ap= gong FUCKING
> Square 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Just twigged.  Armour piercing?  Who in their right mind would bring that?  Or tracer for that matter?  Aim small miss small Rushy.  Keep practising on the round gongs and the square corners will be bonus target space.

----------


## BRADS

> Just twigged.  Armour piercing?  Who in their right mind would bring that?  Or tracer for that matter?  Aim small miss small Rushy.  Keep practising on the round gongs and the square corners will be bonus target space.


Here's the young fullah helping with the 2336 yard gong rushy 


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> Here's the young fullah helping with the 2336 yard gong rushy 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Good looking young fellah Brads.  Taller than Dundee?

----------


## BRADS

> Good looking young fellah Brads.  Taller than Dundee?


Yes easily 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Sweet i can dial to 1400 so 1250 it is. Ill be stoked to shoot that far

----------


## Timmay

Just got a 20moa base in the mail for my tikka. In theory that gives me 43 moa to work with so roughly 1300 yards.

----------


## 199p

Fuck yes 2336 yards will be a killer  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

Might take me a few mags to get my eye in  but I am going to punish that 215y one  :Thumbsup:

----------


## ebf

You missing a zero at the end there VC  :Thumbsup: 

should have enough dial on the mighty 7-08 to get to 1250 (1100 is the furthest ive shot it so far), after that I will need to switch to one of the big-boy cannons

looking forward to this trip  :Psmiley:

----------


## Beaker

> Might take me a few mags to get my eye in  but I am going to punish that 215y one


I just hope the 100m plates are 500X500..... I might get a ding  :Have A Nice Day: 

And that @Rushy doesn't sink to many of those green poison can things and f up the cooking  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Beaker

> Fuck yes 2336 yards will be a killer


Killer or ammo consumer ??

----------


## Gibo

> I just hope the 100m plates are 500X500..... I might get a ding 
> 
> And that @Rushy doesn't sink to many of those green poison can things and f up the cooking


Rushy will be fine with VC baby sitting  :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Rushy will be fine with VC baby sitting


Im sure there will be many keeping an eye on the cooking, fire and men are pretty hard to keep apart.

----------


## Beaker

> Rushy will be fine with VC baby sitting


True, VC actually has taste in beer, hopefully rushy listens and follows vc's lead. 

Something about a old dog listening to a younger smart guy..... or plainly put - rushy waikato is crap,

----------


## Gibo

> True, VC actually has taste in beer, hopefully rushy listens and follows vc's lead. 
> 
> Something about a old dog listening to a younger smart guy..... or plainly put - rushy waikato is crap,


Pretty sure VC drinks Speight's which is made at the same place with a almost undetectable difference. Cant comment on Ranfurly

----------


## puku

> Pretty sure VC drinks Speight's which is made at the same place with a almost undetectable difference. Cant comment on Ranfurly


Hey hey ranfurly isn't that bad of a place! 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> Rushy will be fine with VC baby sitting


Jeez Gibo your avatar goes from scaring the shit out of tough dudes to making children laugh at the nerd.  Better likeness though.

----------


## Rushy

> True, VC actually has taste in beer, hopefully rushy listens and follows vc's lead. 
> 
> Something about a old dog listening to a younger smart guy..... or plainly put - rushy waikato is crap,


Taking a syringe now.  Your steak will be infused.

----------


## kawekakid

Im planning on coming down, not sure if its to shoot or have a day out , but a well needed break if nothing else

----------


## Gibo

OK guys we are just over a month out, shit time flys!! 
We have received payment from 30 odd that are coming so a big thank you to you guys, Brads has been flat out sorting basic foods etc and also whipping up some bar leaners, prepping the bonfire and hanging the large amount of gongs around the range. 

This is going to be a bloody fantastic weekend with a bunch of good buggers and buggeresses. 

We want to get a signal from those that have said they are coming but have not yet paid the $50 if they still intend to make it. We need to understand what the final number will be so we can start planning to buy the perishable stuff like bacon etc. 

Just a reminder the payment thread is here http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...l-shoot-28586/

So let us know guys  :Grin:  See you October 15th  :Thumbsup:

----------


## R93

I won't be making it this year.
Have been asked to do overtime next trip to work. They ask, but are really saying you have to do it.
I have to cover for my back to back.

Have a great time fellas. 😆

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Cheers Dave, I'm sure James will be gutted he doesn't get his snuggles.

----------


## R93

> Cheers Dave, I'm sure James will be gutted he doesn't get his snuggles.


We save that for sika trips. @Ginga gets really jealous of our cuddles and even more so, over our blasers😆.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## 7mmsaum

> I won't be making it this year.
> Have been asked to do overtime next trip to work. They ask, but are really saying you have to do it.
> I have to cover for my back to back.
> 
> Have a great time fellas. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Thats a pity  :Sad:

----------


## R93

> Thats a pity


Not for you bastards.😆

 I would have drunk all the decent stuff, pissed in Brads water troughs to brew some Waikato for all the neanderthals.

Eaten all the tucker, win the shoot from standing unsupported and got all your wives and girlfriends phone numbers.😆

It could still change so if it does can I still enter at the last minute?



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> Not for you bastards.
> 
>  I would have drunk all the decent stuff, pissed in Brads water troughs to brew some Waikato for all the neanderthals.
> 
> Eaten all the tucker, win the shoot from standing unsupported and got all your wives and girlfriends phone numbers.
> 
> It could still change so if it does can I still enter at the last minute?
> 
> 
> ...


Of course. I'd say a few may be holding out till the last minute. That's cool but we just need to know for food planning  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## 7mmsaum

> Not for you bastards.
> 
>  I would have drunk all the decent stuff, pissed in Brads water troughs to brew some Waikato for all the neanderthals.
> 
> Eaten all the tucker, win the shoot from standing unsupported and got all your wives and girlfriends phone numbers.
> 
> It could still change so if it does can I still enter at the last minute?
> 
> 
> ...


We will be fine mate - and the "blaser excuses" book is already full anyway  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## R93

> We will be fine mate - and the "blaser excuses" book is already full anyway


Watch yourself. I might just send the blaser up by its self. 😆

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Already my post is a page back  :Sad:  so may not have had the desired effect

----------


## Pengy

> Already my post is a page back  so may not have had the desired effect


Maybe you should try the Bob geldoff approach  :Wink:

----------


## 223nut

> OK guys we are just over a month out, shit time flys!! 
> We have received payment from 30 odd that are coming so a big thank you to you guys, Brads has been flat out sorting basic foods etc and also whipping up some bar leaners, prepping the bonfire and hanging the large amount of gongs around the range. 
> 
> This is going to be a bloody fantastic weekend with a bunch of good buggers and buggeresses. 
> 
> We want to get a signal from those that have said they are coming but have not yet paid the $50 if they still intend to make it. We need to understand what the final number will be so we can start planning to buy the perishable stuff like bacon etc. 
> 
> Just a reminder the payment thread is here http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...l-shoot-28586/
> 
> So let us know guys  See you October 15th


Come on guys stump up your $$$ wish I was coming

----------


## Rushy

> I won't be making it this year.
> Have been asked to do overtime next trip to work. They ask, but are really saying you have to do it.
> I have to cover for my back to back.
> 
> Have a great time fellas. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


What the fuck?

----------


## Nibblet

> Come on guys stump up your $$$ wish I was coming


Just donate bro, goes to charity

----------


## BRADS

> Just donate bro, goes to charity


In his defensive he pmd me asking if there where any young shooters that couldn't pay he would.
So top guy.
Try keep this thread on track guys.


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ginga

Blasers? Do they still make those over complicated pieces of German shite?

----------


## Nibblet

> Just donate bro, goes to charity


Was meant to come out as more of an idea/suggestion than a demand sorry. 



> In his defensive he pmd me asking if there where any young shooters that couldn't pay he would.
> So top guy.
> Try keep this thread on track guys.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Awesome, good bugger  @223nut

----------


## R93

> Blasers? Do they still make those over complicated pieces of German shite?


Complicated? Oh sorry. Forgot who I was talking to. 😆

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Mooseman

Put me down as a yes, sort the payment in the next few days.

----------


## 223nut

Sadly I won't be able to make it, but in order to feel a part of it, if you know anyone that is a young and keen good sort but a bit short of coin I'm willing to pay their entry.

Not made of money but know how it was when I was younger and wanting to go do things and money holds ya back.

So first one to pm me with a good candidate. Has to be someone genuine and not a rich bugger being cheap!

----------


## Beaker

> Watch yourself. I might just send the blaser up by its self. 😆
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Send it over and i'll look after it - promise!
Steel cased tracer workers ok in it??  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Beaker

> Sadly I won't be able to make it, but in order to feel a part of it, if you know anyone that is a young and keen good sort but a bit short of coin I'm willing to pay their entry.
> 
> Not made of money but know how it was when I was younger and wanting to go do things and money holds ya back.
> 
> So first one to pm me with a good candidate. Has to be someone genuine and not a rich bugger being cheap!


Well done!

And certainly in spirt of it I think.

----------


## R93

> Send it over and i'll look after it - promise!
> Steel cased tracer workers ok in it??


Ha. Eat a dick. Frank is here on Thursday. 
Wants to catch up with you. You should pack your shadow and pile over.

He's bringing whiskey. At least he better be😆

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

How about middle ground and Frank can eat dick  :Have A Nice Day: 

 I'm suffering in Auckland till Friday night, and back up on Monday...... 

And tell him he's allowed 3 bottles - 1X whiskey, 1x rum, and a Madori for him.....

----------


## Beaker

> I won't be making it this year.
> Have been asked to do overtime next trip to work. They ask, but are really saying you have to do it.
> I have to cover for my back to back.
> 
> Have a great time fellas. 😆
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


And you need to sort your Shit out.

----------


## 223nut

> And you need to sort your Shit out.


Too true! Sadlt I need to make money after 6months sitting on my arse

----------


## AzumitH

Sadly will have to withdraw attendance for wife and I, son is will be booked for hospital day before, and will be not long in a new job so leave is not guaranteed. Will definitely be heading down for the next one though  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gibo

Shit the bed! Not long now humans. Hey just thinking about beer temperatures and might pay if your driving within north island to bring a chilly bin for your lemon lime and bitters :Grin:  ive got the SI crew sussed with a big 150l bin  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Shit the bed! Not long now humans. Hey just thinking about beer temperatures and might pay if your driving within north island to bring a chilly bin for your lemon lime and bitters ive got the SI crew sussed with a big 150l bin


Whereas for us Waikato drinking real blokes the nearest stump to park the crate on will do.

----------


## Maca49

Waikatos better warm, real piss Bears reckons :O O:

----------


## 199p

Will have a fibreglass sled to pull around the paddocks too

----------


## BRADS

God shit imagine warm waikato id rather shoot my own foot than drink that.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Pengy

> Too true! Sadlt I need to make money after 6months sitting on my arse


Only 6 months....geeze, I can top that and then some  :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

> God shit imagine warm waikato id rather shoot my own foot than drink that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


You are a good prick Brad's but fuck you say some dumbarse shit.  Ha ha ha ha.

----------


## Pengy

> You are a good prick Brad's but fuck you say some dumbarse shit.  Ha ha ha ha.



Hahaha. It must be Friday night  :Psmiley:

----------


## R93

> You are a good prick Brad's but fuck you say some dumbarse shit.  Ha ha ha ha.


I rather lie nude for an hour on Big Bay beach in South Westland on a still drizzly morning than drink Waikato. 

How zat for dumbarse?😆

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## BRADS

Rushy the concensus is your beer is arse.
Its time to man up and accept that even the slime under the woolshed bottled would make a better brew.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

OK I give up.  I am switching to milk.

----------


## R93

> OK I give up.  I am switching to milk.


Whiskey. 😆

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> Whiskey. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Now that would just get messy.  Great idea though.

----------


## 7mmsaum



----------


## Rushy

Just starting to get a little excited now.   I wouldn't mind getting one of them posters.  I will get Toby to autograph it.

----------


## 7mmsaum

They were designed so that they can be trimmed and put in a picture frame

Everyone at the shoot will be handed some

----------


## Gibo

Big ups to our sponsers and all those who have entered or donated. Great bunch of rapscilians  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> They were designed so that they can be trimmed and put in a picture frame
> 
> Everyone at the shoot will be handed some


Excellent.  That picture is the screen saver on my iPad.

----------


## Kiwi Greg

Toby's 270 is coming along nicely  :Have A Nice Day: 



135 SMKs at 3100 fps, some shooter issues need resolving  :Wink:

----------


## Timmay

Is it a Howa?

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Is it a Howa?


LOL, nah T3 Tikka  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Maca49

> Just starting to get a little excited now.   I wouldn't mind getting one of them posters.  I will get Toby to autograph it.


He will be here in spirit next weekend :Cool:

----------


## Mooseman

Is the place we shoot on going to be sign posted or is there a number or property name we are looking for. I know it's on Pettit Valley Road but on the map that road is a long one. Don't want to get lost and miss the shooting.

----------


## Timmay

Follow the smell of bullshit talking.

----------


## 7mmsaum

> Is the place we shoot on going to be sign posted or is there a number or property name we are looking for. I know it's on Pettit Valley Road but on the map that road is a long one. Don't want to get lost and miss the shooting.


It will be sign posted

I just finished painting the signs today

----------


## Dundee

> Follow the smell of bullshit talking.


See the bin of Waikatos before you enter the road as it is contraband. :Grin:

----------


## Friwi

So what are we supposed to bring? 
I guess, tent, sleeping bag and stuff like that.
Any alcool, food?
And gun and ammo wise, as much as we want?

----------


## P38

> See the bin of Waikatos before you enter the road as it is contraband.


And follow the trail of empty brown bombers.  :Wink: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Friwi

By the way, I guess most people are going to take picture and videos, do you think we could edit like a video or DVD of the weekend shoot?

----------


## bomber

> See the bin of Waikatos before you enter the road as it is contraband.


find this you're there or in heaven 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Are you coming @bomber? I'm just going for the Saturday at this stage and picking up big Kelvin on the way could take you also as I won't be drinking.

----------


## Carpe Diem

> find this you're there or in heaven 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Or taken a wrong turn and ended up at Dundee's....

----------


## Dundee

> Or taken a wrong turn and ended up at Dundee's....


Mine are pressed CD :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Mooseman

> It will be sign posted
> 
> I just finished painting the signs today


That's good looking forward to the shoot.

----------


## gadgetman

> LOL, nah T3 Tikka


That is worth a double like.

----------


## 223nut

> find this you're there or in heaven 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Not sure bout heaven, they all seem to be empty

----------


## Rushy

> Is the place we shoot on going to be sign posted or is there a number or property name we are looking for. I know it's on Pettit Valley Road but on the map that road is a long one. Don't want to get lost and miss the shooting.


Actually that is a very good point.  Where are we going?  Ha ha ha ha stop a passing car and ask "where is Brads place"? And the driver says buggered if I know, I have been looking for it myself for the last hour.

----------


## BRADS

> Are you coming @bomber? I'm just going for the Saturday at this stage and picking up big Kelvin on the way could take you also as I won't be drinking.


You not drinking is like everyone else brining no ammo.
We both no  it ain't happening. 



> See the bin of Waikatos before you enter the road as it is contraband.



Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## BRADS

> Is the place we shoot on going to be sign posted or is there a number or property name we are looking for. I know it's on Pettit Valley Road but on the map that road is a long one. Don't want to get lost and miss the shooting.


There will be a big orange stock cone at the gate.
Just over 5k up

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> could take you also as I won't be drinking.


Dundee what is your definition of not drinking?  I would question this Bomber just like we question his range estimation.

----------


## bomber

> Are you coming @bomber? I'm just going for the Saturday at this stage and picking up big Kelvin on the way could take you also as I won't be drinking.


Should be available 🖒

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## deepsouthaussie

That poster looks awesome! Shout out to all those epic sponsers too! Wish I was going! Have fun lads.. May many cock and balls be drawn on drunken peoples foreheads. 

Sent from my ALE-L02 using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> That poster looks awesome! Shout out to all those epic sponsers too! Wish I was going! Have fun lads.. May many cock and balls be drawn on drunken peoples foreheads. 
> 
> Sent from my ALE-L02 using Tapatalk


Hmmmm that's a sobering thought! Might go easy

----------


## Scouser

> Hmmmm that's a sobering thought! Might go easy


Yeah right....... :ORLY:

----------


## Gibo

> So what are we supposed to bring? 
> I guess, tent, sleeping bag and stuff like that.
> Any alcool, food?
> And gun and ammo wise, as much as we want?


 @Friwi, sorry but its hard to keep up with genuine questions when all these guys are spouting crap  :ORLY: 
Food is covered so bring any drinks you may need, tent etc and yes as much ammo to feed as many shooters as you wish.

----------


## Scouser

Decided to leave the 223 at home....in honour of Tobes, i will bring the 'Mighty Howa'........VIVA LA HOWA...... :Psmiley:

----------


## Gibo

> Decided to leave the 223 at home....in honour of Tobes, i will bring the 'Mighty Howa'........VIVA LA HOWA......


Bring both, Toby loved his 223

----------


## 199p

There isnt much in onga so one paddock with 50 cars might give you an idea you found it  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## keenbloke

Does anyone know if a place that I can shoot beyond 200m at a target around wellington. The distances that your all talking about for the shoot have got me a little nervous. I'm confident in the rifle and will happily dial but aside from going for a walk in the bush and scaring everything in the area for someone else (it had a muzzle break haha) does anyone have any ideas?? Also realised that this shoot will be the weekend before my exams haha luckily I believe in relaxing before a test haha

----------


## Rushy

> Does anyone know if a place that I can shoot beyond 200m at a target around wellington. The distances that your all talking about for the shoot have got me a little nervous. I'm confident in the rifle and will happily dial but aside from going for a walk in the bush and scaring everything in the area for someone else (it had a muzzle break haha) does anyone have any ideas?? Also realised that this shoot will be the weekend before my exams haha luckily I believe in relaxing before a test haha


Go to the Parliament buildings.  I have heard that MP's have nothing between their ears so there should be enough members there on a good day to line them up ear to ear and have at least 200 metres of tunnel to shoot in.

----------


## Gibo

4 Weekends away team!!! 

For sum laughs mofos

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9pwUQRnJ94I

----------


## BRADS

Shit 4 weekends !

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gapped axe

wtf did I just watch

----------


## Nibblet

> Does anyone know if a place that I can shoot beyond 200m at a target around wellington. The distances that your all talking about for the shoot have got me a little nervous. I'm confident in the rifle and will happily dial but aside from going for a walk in the bush and scaring everything in the area for someone else (it had a muzzle break haha) does anyone have any ideas?? Also realised that this shoot will be the weekend before my exams haha luckily I believe in relaxing before a test haha


I wouldn't be nervous dude, should be a pretty relaxed environment with lots of knowledgeableguy's around to help and give you pointers. 

Brads setup is pretty good so as long as your ballistics are setup pretty close you will be able to fine tune it and be banging gongs all over the show no sweat. 

Just take lots of ammo  :Thumbsup:

----------


## keenbloke

Cheers @Nibblet I reackon it's gonna be a damn good weekend.

----------


## Bagheera

Keen bloke Trentham has a long range. You could try contacting Petone Rifle Club or another and see if they have startd their season yet. Some target shooting clubs are happy to have serious blokes (potential F class recruits) do a bit of range testing. Google and facebook will be your freinds.

----------


## keenbloke

Cheers @Bagheera, i managed to get in when they did their open day and had a great time but have since made some changes to the rifle. I'll probably just try and fine tune it as best as possible at the ranges i can access and then just go with nibblets idea of using the knowledge on the day. I'm there to fun at the end of the day  :Thumbsup:

----------


## MSL

Clay target shooting?

----------


## Friwi

I think some of my guns won't even be zeroed , and won't know the trajectory to 1000 yards for most of them. Lucky I ll bring a good spotting scope with me. Who wants to be my spotter bitch? :-)

----------


## Rushy

> I think some of my guns won't even be zeroed , and won't know the trajectory to 1000 yards for most of them. Lucky I ll bring a good spotting scope with me. Who wants to be my spotter bitch? :-)


I am in the same boat with the trajectory as I have no idea what speed the .338 will be doing.  I'll spot for you if we are on the line at the same time Friwi.

----------


## Timmay

Just need one person to bring a chrony.

----------


## Gibo

Sort ya shit out guys. You've had 12 months  :Grin:

----------


## 7mmsaum

If i remember in time one target will be marked in inches vertically  at 400yrds

Then you can adjust your velocity in your ballistic calculator to match your actual inches of drop

----------


## Rushy

> If i remember in time one target will be marked in inches vertically  at 400yrds
> 
> Then you can adjust your velocity in your ballistic calculator to match your actual inches of drop


That sounds entirely to technical for me

----------


## Gibo

> If i remember in time one target will be marked in inches vertically  at 400yrds
> 
> Then you can adjust your velocity in your ballistic calculator to match your actual inches of drop


Not if I cover it in holes first mwah ah ah

----------


## 7mmsaum

> That sounds entirely to technical for me


Dial for 400yrds
Hit target
Measure projectile strike on target (in inches) through your scope

Change velocity to match actual projectile strike height

----------


## Friwi

> That sounds entirely to technical for me


We ll do a " three target high and one and half left" for you rushy :-)
I ll make sure I stand behind you when you fire your beast;-)

----------


## 7mmsaum

> I am in the same boat with the trajectory as I have no idea what speed the .338 will be doing.  I'll spot for you if we are on the line at the same time Friwi.


Whats your projectile, barrel length and powder type and amount

----------


## BRADS

> Sort ya shit out guys. You've had 12 months


There is no 100 meter range chaps.....

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> Whats your projectile, barrel length and powder type and amount


 @AndrewH answer the man before I look like a ducks for not knowing any of that.

----------


## 7mmsaum

No hurry Rushy, we can sort it really quickly on the day

----------


## BRADS

Just to make it clear lads there's no hundred meter target
If you can't splash the 1000 yard gong you will shoot no further.
If you can't splash 1800 you shoot no further etc
Im all for guys shooting further than they ever have but i can't have bullets going unseen. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## AndrewH

> Whats your projectile, barrel length and powder type and amount


Righty - 
338 LM projectile 300 gr Sierra matching with 89.5 gr of Adi 2225  
300 Win mag projectile 208 gr with 67.5gr  ADI 2213SC 

Not sure on the barrel length Rushy will have to measure his own barrels....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Scouser

> Righty - 
> 338 LM projectile 300 gr Sierra matching with 89.5 gr of Adi 2225  
> 300 Win mag projectile 208 gr with 67.5gr  ADI 2213SC 
> 
> Not sure on the barrel length Rushy will have to measure his own barrels....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Give them 'Big Al's' barrel length @Rushy  .......... :ORLY:

----------


## Bagheera

> Just to make it clear lads there's no hundred meter target
> If you can't splash the 1000 yard gong you will shoot no further.
> If you can't splash 1800 you shoot no further etc
> Im all for guys shooting further than they ever have but i can't have bullets going unseen. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


In the unlikely event that he hasn't already got a good 100m zero, he can check a zero at a longer known distance (doesn't matter what as long as its known) and a click value come up at a longer distance someone with an app will be able to work out a MV on the day.  That just leaves checking the click adjustment value and atmosphere  - all good fun  Im sure he'll be able to bribe guys to help out with the offer of a few shots through the 338.

----------


## Dundee

> Just to make it clear lads there's no hundred meter target
> If you can't splash the 1000 yard gong you will shoot no further.
> If you can't splash 1800 you shoot no further etc
> Im all for guys shooting further than they ever have but i can't have bullets going unseen. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I'll bring the .22 for the 300 yard shot anyway :Grin:

----------


## septic

How much ammo will I need to bring to have a good time on both days?

----------


## 7mmsaum

> How much ammo will I need to bring to have a good time on both days?


Double this

----------


## septic

Thanks 7mmsaum, I only have confirmed drop data to 400 so I guess ammo requirements will depend on how many times I miss.

----------


## P38

> How much ammo will I need to bring to have a good time on both days?


  @septic

Bring All of it!  :Have A Nice Day: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## gadgetman

> I am in the same boat with the trajectory as I have no idea what speed the .338 will be doing.  I'll spot for you if we are on the line at the same time Friwi.


Don't panic Rushy, you are still way ahead of me. I still have not put on a scope nor put a round through mine yet.

----------


## Rushy

> Don't panic Rushy, you are still way ahead of me. I still have not put on a scope nor put a round through mine yet.


So it looks like it is going to be a gaggle of guys talking shit and making excuses then GM.  It probably was always going to be the first.

----------


## Gibo

> How much ammo will I need to bring to have a good time on both days?


Enough that you don't burn through it all on the first day!!  :Have A Nice Day:  Im taking about a hundy for the magnum and about 50 for the 308  :Have A Nice Day:  Could even come home with some if I'm any good  :Wink:  

That said I'd say 50 would be a good time across two days if you don't have the time nor coin for 100 odd. Plus there will be other good buggers giving people a jam on their rifles. I know I'm angling toward a particular 50cal  :Grin: 

We don't want people to feel pressured that they don't have enough ammo.

----------


## Timmay

I'm angeling for 100 in the 6.5 and 90 in the rem mag  :On Fire:

----------


## gadgetman

> So it looks like it is going to be a gaggle of guys talking shit and making excuses then GM.  It probably was always going to be the first.


Pretty much Rushy. Though knowing me I'll surprise myself and do OK for someone who has never shot at a target beyond 100m nor shot prone either.

----------


## Scouser

> Pretty much Rushy. Though knowing me I'll surprise myself and do OK for someone who has never shot at a target beyond 100m nor shot prone either.


 @gadgetman that makes two of us....... :Sick:

----------


## 7mmsaum

> If i remember in time one target will be marked in inches vertically  at 400yrds
> 
> Then you can adjust your velocity in your ballistic calculator to match your actual inches of drop


For the guys that need to check velocity etc 

This target will be mounted vertically using  a builders level (so you can check your scopes level) and be set up at 400yrds

It has a 4 inch dot with graduations descending in inch values from the centre of the dot down to 77 inches

Aim at the dot without dialling, your ACTUAL projectile point of impact can be observed and recorded by you or someone on a spotting scope

After that you can, (if you want to) just dial half the moa required and record your projectiles drop in inches, that data then enables you to check your scopes elevation graduation value.

Adjust your velocity etc in your ballistic calculator to match your actual point of impact, then continue to harass the rest of duncans gongs

----------


## Gibo

This will be awesome to watch in 90mph winds  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> For the guys that need to check velocity etc 
> 
> This target will be mounted vertically using  a builders level (so you can check your scopes level) and be set up at 400yrds
> 
> It has a 4 inch dot with graduations descending in inch values from the centre of the dot down to 77 inches
> 
> Aim at the dot without dialling, your ACTUAL projectile point of impact can be observed and recorded by you or someone on a spotting scope
> 
> After that you can, (if you want to) just dial half the moa required and record your projectiles drop in inches, that data then enables you to check your scopes elevation graduation value.
> ...


That sounds very scientific.  The only problem is it wants straight over my head.  Special case me.

----------


## Friwi

> This will be awesome to watch in 90mph winds


You just turn that target 90 degrees sitting horizontal in that case :-)

----------


## Gibo

Moral of the story, sort you shit out, your have had a year  :Psmiley:

----------


## BRADS

> Moral of the story, sort you shit out, you have had a year


Yeah Rushy it was nearly a year ago you and me had this hair brained idea in wairoa. you've got no excuse to turn up without your shit sorted

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Yeah Rushy! Sort your shit mate

----------


## sako75

When is the big event?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Moral of the story, sort you shit out, your have had a year


I have fired 2 shots that I can think of in  the last year  :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

> I have fired 2 shots that I can think of in  the last year


Yeah maybe but i bet you know where those two went

----------


## veitnamcam

> Yeah maybe but i bet you know where those two went


Away from me  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

> Away from me


See, sorted

----------


## Iand

Hi to all,just wanted to introduce myself.Julie put me onto you guys I met a few of you in Wairoa last year,I'm Julie's brother from Oz so G'Day and thanks you guys are beyond amazing.

----------


## Rushy

> Hi to all,just wanted to introduce myself.Julie put me onto you guys I met a few of you in Wairoa last year,I'm Julie's brother from Oz so G'Day and thanks you guys are beyond amazing.


Bloody gidday and welcome.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Bloody gidday and welcome.


+1

Sent from my SM-G388F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dorkus

Just got the ok from Swmbo to come along.  Was looking dicey for a bit as I am away for work the week before and again for three weeks immediately after.  She's a good woman though and when I told her how important the weekend is she signed my leave card although somewhat begrudgingly.

----------


## Rushy

> Just got the ok from Swmbo to come along.  Was looking dicey for a bit as I am away for work the week before and again for three weeks immediately after.  She's a good woman though and when I told her how important the weekend is she signed my leave card although somewhat begrudgingly.


She's a keeper Dorkus

----------


## Gibo

Sweet, work on you 160 yards on the rimfire range  :Grin:  sorry bro had to  :Wink:

----------


## Dorkus

I'm at the range tomorrow arvo to find out how far off the rem mag is shooting  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> How much ammo will I need to bring to have a good time on both days?


Here is a few for "Toby's 270" I made up today  :Have A Nice Day: 



Its going to be a great weekend.

----------


## septic

> Here is a few for "Toby's 270" I made up today 
> 
> 
> 
> Its going to be a great weekend.


Thats great Greg, Im bringing my 270 to make Toby's ghost happy. I loaded another 40 tonight and since i have the first week of school holidays off i will have the time to load some more. 

Luke, are you on this forum? I'll see on the 2nd when I'm in Wairoa again.

----------


## Iand

thanks fellas,heading to Mt Cook on the weekend for a bit of a look around never know your luck in the big smoke! better polish up the 300

----------


## Timmay

Can't. Wait!

----------


## 25/08IMP

Boy I wish I could make it to this shoot I'm sure I would have learnt a lot of some of you guys when it comes to this long range suff. I guess I'll have to wait till next year.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> Boy I wish I could make it to this shoot I'm sure I would have learnt a lot of some of you guys when it comes to this long range suff. I guess I'll have to wait till next year.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


We will be there then.

----------


## Gibo

All out of remmag brass, 100+ might do day 1  :Grin:

----------


## Savage1

> All out of remmag brass, 100+ might do day 1


I think I've got some around here if ou need some.

----------


## 199p

Take as much ammo as u can guys.

Can always take it home again. Nothing worse then running out

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> I think I've got some around here if ou need some.


Im on hornady mate. If you have any of those id be keen

----------


## Nibblet

> I think I've got some around here if ou need some.


Hope your taking the piss.......

----------


## Savage1

> Hope your taking the piss.......


Nope, just your brass, I suppose Trump will be booting you out soon.

Nah I've got some other stuff here, not Hornady though sorry.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

I was going to take four days off for this and head up on the Friday and back on the Sunday but one of the herd managers here has had a nasty accident so I can't really afford to be away for four days. Sooooo.... Plan at the moment is will leave here after 5pm Friday, there's a ferry at 10:30pm, get across and drive up in time for a few hours sleep, then there's a ferry back leaving Wellington at 8pm on the Sunday so should be back down in Canterbury early Monday morning. If anyone wants to come with me you're more than welcome...

----------


## Gibo

Great dedication mate  :Thumbsup: 

We'll sort you a posie in the shed so you dont have to fight Dundee for floor space, he'll be still drinking anyway

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Great dedication mate 
> 
> We'll sort you a posie in the shed so you dont have to fight Dundee for floor space, he'll be still drinking anyway


They tell me Dundee doesn't take up much floor space anyhow?

----------


## Gibo

> They tell me Dundee doesn't take up much floor space anyhow?


That is true but his mouth takes up plenty of air space  :Grin:  even when all the others are sleeping  :Grin:

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

So just to reiterate, if anyone from down Canterbury ways (or somewhere between here and Picton..) isn't coming along because its too difficult to get the time off or other such similar nonsense, I can have you there and back in time for work or whatever it is you do on a Monday morning all you have to do is get yourself to say Amberley on Friday evening. Whilst I enjoy greatly solitude, I would be glad for the company so ask for nothing in return except you would be supporting a good cause and remembering a top bloke whilst having what I reckon will be a bloody good few days.
If anyone knows someone in that situation, happy to help.

----------


## oraki

I'd be in like butchers dog, but middle of peak, so no holidays given out(unless you mow the bosses lawn) or have a bloody good reason. 
I managed to get 3 days off for boys soccer tournament, and a couple of others for my oldest to do HUNTS course, so I think I've used up all my brownie points and privileges at work. Next year if it all lines up with days off, I'd be keen to do something like that run. 
Hope you southerners fly the flag high and hard. Take no crap from the locals

----------


## Dundee

> That is true but his mouth takes up plenty of air space  even when all the others are sleeping


Its a damn shame I can't be there all night for a session but me and a mate will just be there for Saturday.

----------


## BRADS

> Its a damn shame I can't be there all night for a session but me and a mate will just be there for Saturday.


Don't pretend you have work
I've seen you drink all night and still milk the cows!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

> Don't pretend you have work
> I've seen you drink all night and still milk the cows!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nah you went to sleep like everyone else I just continued talking to myself :Psmiley:

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Ok so great excuse for dropping one of @BRADS real ones LOL
> 
> Really great job dude and will be awesome fun!


Haha, when I was in high school our trapshooting range faced out over the beach, every time a (stupid) seagull flew past chaos would ensue

----------


## 300CALMAN

Well it looks like I will be going. Now to share a ride from Auks.

----------


## Munsey

> I was going to take four days off for this and head up on the Friday and back on the Sunday but one of the herd managers here has had a nasty accident so I can't really afford to be away for four days. Sooooo.... Plan at the moment is will leave here after 5pm Friday, there's a ferry at 10:30pm, get across and drive up in time for a few hours sleep, then there's a ferry back leaving Wellington at 8pm on the Sunday so should be back down in Canterbury early Monday morning. If anyone wants to come with me you're more than welcome...


That Friday sailing is all sold out  :Oh Noes:

----------


## gadgetman

> That Friday sailing is all sold out


Still showing as available.

----------


## gadgetman

What is the rough drive time from the farm to/from the ferry for a slow driver?

----------


## Munsey

> Still showing as available.


????

----------


## 300CALMAN

So it looks like no one I know is going from Auckland  :Oh Noes:  I am keen to share a ride.

----------


## BRADS

> What is the rough drive time from the farm to/from the ferry for a slow driver?


3 hours - 3.5

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

What ferry are you booked on GM?

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> That Friday sailing is all sold out


I got a ticket for it. If anyone wants a ride I'm more than happy. Can come back with me also or can drop off at airport.

----------


## Gibo

> So it looks like no one I know is going from Auckland  I am keen to share a ride.


PM @shift14 mate

----------


## gadgetman

> I got a ticket for it. If anyone wants a ride I'm more than happy. Can come back with me also or can drop off at airport.


 @Munsey is keen to join you. You can talk 270's.

----------


## Munsey

Looks like I'm locked in  thanks Ryan . Wasn't looking likely for a bit there (work deadlines ) . 

Sent from my SM-J200Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Looks like I'm locked in  thanks Ryan . Wasn't looking likely for a bit there (work deadlines ) . 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J200Y using Tapatalk


No worries "Mike" haha

----------


## Gibo

So the piss whisker I was giving a ride has bailed. Anyone need a ride that's between Te Puke, Napier and Onga Onga? Happy to ride solo but its there if you need it.

Im leaving TP at 8:30am Friday and heading back Sunday arvo.

----------


## BRADS

> So the piss whisker I was giving a ride has bailed. Anyone need a ride that's between Te Puke, Napier and Onga Onga? Happy to ride solo but its there if you need it.
> 
> Im leaving TP at 8:30am Friday and heading back Sunday arvo.


Can you pick me up please 
Cheers 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> Can you pick me up please 
> Cheers 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Yes, I will pick you up and dump you into the porterloo

----------


## Nibblet

> Yes, I will pick you up and dump you into the porterloo


More likely to try pick him up with a dozen roses...

----------


## Gibo

> More likely to try pick him up with a dozen roses...


Zip it you, shouldn't you be at a Trump supporter rally?

----------


## stumpy

on the bludge to move some stuff from wellington to Auckland for one of the members on here .... is anyone going passed welly to the shoot ? who then could pass the stuff off to a aucklander (or further upper) ? 
cheers boys

----------


## Gibo

> on the bludge to move some stuff from wellington to Auckland for one of the members on here .... is anyone going passed welly to the shoot ? who then could pass the stuff off to a aucklander (or further upper) ? 
> cheers boys


That will require a donation to the charity  :Psmiley:

----------


## Nibblet

> Zip it you, shouldn't you be at a Trump supporter rally?


Haha quite the opposite! If the wall goes up I'm  screwed

----------


## Gibo

> Haha quite the opposite! If the wall goes up I'm  screwed


Thought you had Maori blood not Mehican  :Grin:

----------


## BRADS

> Yes, I will pick you up and dump you into the porterloo


Love it when you talk dirty

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Nibblet

> Thought you had Maori blood not Mehican


Depends who you ask...
I'm like Cliff Curtis, you name a race and I can blend with it.

----------


## keenbloke

@stumpy I'm coming up from Wellington so I can do that part of the leg. Whose heading back to Auckland for a hand over?

----------


## stumpy

good man @keenbloke       .......... @Tommy can you now find some from your way who is coming down for the shoot ?

----------


## Gibo

> good man @keenbloke       .......... @Tommy can you now find some from your way who is coming down for the shoot ?


Ahhh I see so it's that Tommy joker looking for a favour........BIG donation then aye Tommy  :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

> you name a race and I can blend with it.


Ugandan Moor

----------


## Gibo

Red headed pasty highland Scot

----------


## Nibblet

> Red headed pasty highland Scot


Half Scottish mate, dad was born and raised in Glasgow. But no, I would have to get my white face on. 

As for Rushys suggestion maybe if I grow my Mugabe

----------


## Rushy

> As for Rushys suggestion maybe if I grow my Mugabe


And the Kiwi nugget.

----------


## 300CALMAN

> So the piss whisker I was giving a ride has bailed. Anyone need a ride that's between Te Puke, Napier and Onga Onga? Happy to ride solo but its there if you need it.
> 
> Im leaving TP at 8:30am Friday and heading back Sunday arvo.


Nice offer @Gibo can you stop by Auckland on the way?  :Wink:

----------


## Carpe Diem

> Yes, I will pick you up and dump you into the porterloo


The correct response was - pick you up, or your missus!?  :Wink: 

Btw wouldn't that make your eta midnight Friday based on how long it took you guys to get to Toby's 20th?..
 :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

> The correct response was - pick you up, or your missus!? 
> 
> Btw wouldn't that make your eta midnight Friday based on how long it took you guys to get to Toby's 20th?..


Ha ha yeah nah. Im driving  :Wink:

----------


## Gibo

> Nice offer @Gibo can you stop by Auckland on the way?


Does shift not like you?

----------


## Savage1

@stumpy how big is it? I'm coming down with another member, if it's not to big I can jam it in and I'm going as far north as Whangarei after the shoot.

----------


## Savage1

> Haha quite the opposite! If the wall goes up I'm  screwed


Wasn't that Miami guy a member of "Latinos for Trump" group? LMFAO.

----------


## BRADS

> Wasn't that Miami guy a member of "Latinos for Trump" group? LMFAO.


What ever happened to Maimi bj ?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## stumpy

> @stumpy how big is it? I'm coming down with another member, if it's not to big I can jam it in and I'm going as far north as Whangarei after the shoot.


well its a 9kg gas bottle (empty) and a chilly bin sized container .... full of lead casting equipment ..... be great if u could assist /. if not ..no worries 
cheers

----------


## Marty Henry

> What ever happened to Maimi bj ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Hes got another hurricane on the way

----------


## Nibblet

> @stumpy how big is it? I'm coming down with another member, if it's not to big I can jam it in and I'm going as far north as Whangarei after the shoot.


Don't forget Jenny has to try find a way back up...

----------


## Savage1

> well its a 9kg gas bottle (empty) and a chilly bin sized container .... full of lead casting equipment ..... be great if u could assist /. if not ..no worries 
> cheers


It's not my vehicle, but I'll sort it out. Send it up.

----------


## BRADS

@Rushy you're taking a ute load of stuff to Auckland 
Job done lads 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## stumpy

@Tommy .....couple guys here you need to thank .

cheers boys i really appreciate it .

----------


## Rushy

> @Rushy you're taking a ute load of stuff to Auckland 
> Job done lads 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Yeh I spoke to Tommy about that last night.  Happy to help if I can.  Mate he gave me something to pass on to you so remind me to give it to you.  No fucking tongue though aye.

----------


## Tommy

Legendary! Thanks a lot chaps! 
I'll be there next year with bells on, can't wait!

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Does shift not like you?


 :Psychotic:  he doesn't know me, probably full already.

----------


## Gibo

> he doesn't know me, probably full already.


Nah id say he hasnt seen it. He is too busy with life outside the forum. If somone can give me his cell i'll text him. But shit theres heaps of guys coming from dorkland. Come on guys, its about as many of us as we can meeting and celebrating the great dude we lost

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Nah id say he hasnt seen it. *He is too busy with life outside the forum*. If somone can give me his cell i'll text him. But shit theres heaps of guys coming from dorkland. Come on guys, its about as many of us as we can meeting and celebrating the great dude we lost


 :Wtfsmilie:  there IS life outside the Forum?!

----------


## Gibo

> there IS life outside the Forum?!


Its dark and full of terrors

----------


## Gibo

You have a ride mate. Think shift will pm ya back or something  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

> Nah id say he hasnt seen it. He is too busy with life outside the forum. If somone can give me his cell i'll text him. But shit theres heaps of guys coming from dorkland. Come on guys, its about as many of us as we can meeting and celebrating the great dude we lost


Check your phone Gibo.

----------


## Gibo

Yip check yours  :Grin:

----------


## gadgetman

Man I'm looking forward to this. Even started getting the gear ready.  :Grin: 

Only have to develop loads for the two rifles though. Gave away all the ammo/brass for the load I had for @TimeRider's rifle so had to start again because it was a sweet load for one of the farmers rifles where we do pest control. Be good to put a round through my rifle too, never shot anything this big before.

----------


## Dorkus

I'm still waiting for @Philipo to help me develop a load and load up some bombs ready for the big event, quickly running out of time so might be spending all my pocket money on factory ammo.

----------


## 7mmsaum

> I'm still waiting for @Philipo to help me develop a load and load up some bombs ready for the big event, quickly running out of time so might be spending all my pocket money on factory ammo.


What do you need ?

Might have some factory ammo here you can have for free

----------


## Dorkus

Very generous of you but I will be fine. I am shooting 7mm RM, I think philipo got back in the country today so we will hopefully get together and load a few pills and see what shoots. Failing that @Pop Shot has offered me the use of his press if I borrow dies so should be sweet.

Planning on starting at close to max recommended 2225 and 168VLDs seated to mag length and seeing how that goes.

----------


## veitnamcam

Not long now!

Should I bring my barbymate? :Thumbsup: 

Better have a look round for some ammo and see if there is still a hole down the boom stick.

----------


## Rushy

> Not long now!
> 
> Should I bring my barbymate?
> 
> Better have a look round for some ammo and see if there is still a hole down the boom stick.


You and me mate.  I am bringing my BBQ tools as well.  I have volunteered to be chief cook and bottle drainer.  Brads if you read this I will need some Lemons, Rosemary, olive oil, salt and pepper to do the rotisserie mutton.  VC your help will be appreciated.

----------


## veitnamcam

> You and me mate.  I am bringing my BBQ tools as well.  I have volunteered to be chief cook and bottle drainer.  Brads if you read this I will need some Lemons, Rosemary, olive oil, salt and pepper to do the rotisserie mutton.  VC your help will be appreciated.


No worrys.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## BRADS

> You and me mate.  I am bringing my BBQ tools as well.  I have volunteered to be chief cook and bottle drainer.  Brads if you read this I will need some Lemons, Rosemary, olive oil, salt and pepper to do the rotisserie mutton.  VC your help will be appreciated.


 @Rushy if you read this please bring all that stuff.


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## zimmer

Hope those attending have a great weekend.
Also hope the weather is "kind".

Will be thinking of the young fella.

Vive la Tobes

----------


## Rushy

> @Rushy if you read this please bring all that stuff.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Bugger me sideways with a metal file, being a country fellah I would have thought you would have at least said "no sweat on the lemons and rosemary as I have shit loads in my garden"

----------


## gadgetman

> Bugger me sideways with a metal file, being a country fellah I would have thought you would have at least said "no sweat on the lemons and rosemary as I have shit loads in my garden"


I'll bring a file.

----------


## gadgetman

> Bugger me sideways with a metal file, being a country fellah I would have thought you would have at least said "no sweat on the lemons and rosemary as I have shit loads in my garden"


Will check with the MIL to see if I can get lemons.

----------


## Rushy

> Will check with the MIL to see if I can get lemons.


Thanks GM looks like I will be stopping on the way down to flog stuff from unsuspecting gardens.  I would use about eight to ten of them and a god couple of sprigs of rosemary if she has any.

----------


## Barefoot

Rushy, I'll drop a dozen lemons off at your house during the week.

----------


## Rushy

> Rushy, I'll drop a dozen lemons off at your house during the week.


Good on ya.  Thank you.

----------


## Gibo

Shot Barefoot. If its a pain to do I gave a tree loaded with lemons

----------


## Kiwi Greg

Looking forward to shooting Toby's 270  :Have A Nice Day: 

http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...37/#post525611

----------


## GWH

I'm ready, bring it!

Man I'm looking forward to this weekend!



Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

I am looking forward to this weekend big time but not for the shooting.
Im looking forward to meeting all you buggers.

Sent from my SM-G388F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> I am looking forward to this weekend big time but not for the shooting.
> Im looking forward to meeting all you buggers.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G388F using Tapatalk


Likewise.

----------


## Scouser

> I am looking forward to this weekend big time but not for the shooting.
> Im looking forward to meeting all you buggers.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G388F using Tapatalk


I think that's the main reason for all of us, and to honour our departed mate.... :Cool:

----------


## GWH

> I am looking forward to this weekend big time but not for the shooting.
> Im looking forward to meeting all you buggers.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G388F using Tapatalk


Yep its going to be bloody good to finally put a few more faces to names and chew the fat.

----------


## Mathias

Well Peeps, I can say this has been hard reading all of the hype knowing you can t make it this year due to commitments  :Oh Noes:  However envy will be a driving force for attendance next year for sure. 
I hope you all have a f@#kn awesome time, raise your stubbies in solute to Toby and the fine people that have made this coming weekend an event. 

Cheers, Andy

----------


## Carpe Diem

> Good on ya.  Thank you.


I can cover the Rosemary if you like, got a ton of it in the garden on two bushes...

----------


## BRADS

Guys I realise it late notice but any one with room and folding camping chairs please bring them.
We have hired 50 for in the shed, but seats at the range and round fire could be nice.
Cheers

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> I can cover the Rosemary if you like, got a ton of it in the garden on two bushes...


Sure thanks CD. I will probably end up with more lemons and rosemary than I need but that'll be better than none.

----------


## Rushy

> Guys I realise it late notice but any one with room and folding camping chairs please bring them.
> We have hired 50 for in the shed, but seats at the range and round fire could be nice.
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I have one for my arse.

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> I think that's the main reason for all of us, and to honour our departed mate....


Certainly is, the shooting is secondary  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Pengy

> I have one for my arse.


xxL ?

----------


## Rushy

> xxL ?


At least mine is not down by my feet ya low slung bugger.

----------


## Dundee

Are you going to have name tag stickers so we can put faces to our other forumites we haven't met?

----------


## Gibo

> Are you going to have name tag stickers so we can put faces to our other forumites we haven't met?


Well mate theres the dilemma. Do we put them on our knee so you can read them or do we put them on our chest so everyone else can? Or do we have two?

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Are you going to have name tag stickers so we can put faces to our other forumites we haven't met?


Name tags are for kids Dundee, pick a face you dont know and shake its hand, job done

----------


## BRADS

> Name tags are for kids Dundee, pick a face you dont know and shake its hand, job done


I had that typed out but deleted it.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Rude bastards :Thumbsup:

----------


## Beaker

> Rude bastards


And?  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

> And?


Shut up! See yas all on Saturday :Wink:

----------


## Alonzo

Just reposting this one here where all the action is. 

For those not attending but wanting to get in on the action for charity the thread below is for you.

http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...auction-30643/

----------


## Pengy

> Rude bastards


Fear not little one. Everyone will know who you are at first glance, even with out the smurf suit

----------


## 57jl

hope the weather is good and you all have a good time i can,t get there this year

----------


## 223nut

There better be a thread for pictures and video appearing after the weekend for us sorry buggers not there. Next year....

----------


## kiwi39

> Rude bastards


If you have to look down to shake hands it's probably Dundee ....

If it's an old guy it's probably macca

----------


## Friwi

If it is a French guy it is me :-)

----------


## gadgetman

If its a guy that appears and disappears as he turns round that will be skinny me.

----------


## 300CALMAN

:TT TT:  300CALMAN is very sad. Had to go to work instead of the Toby Shoot. Have fun Guys.

----------


## gadgetman

Yay. About to disembark. What side of the road do they drive on up here?

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Yay. About to disembark. What side of the road do they drive on up here?


If your car has one of those little "Apex" or "Jucy" stickers in the back window I'm pretty sure you can just drive up the middle GM

----------


## Barefoot

> Yay. About to disembark. What side of the road do they drive on up here?


The middle.

Damn it, Ryan beat me too it.
But you don't need a sticker to be allowed to do it here.

----------


## Kiwi Greg

Back home again & nearly fully recovered from an outstanding weekend, thanks heaps for all your efforts @BRADS & Mel.

Toby's Trophy is in the Mainland & hopefully it will stay here for many years  :Thumbsup:  



5 hits at 1807 yards in interestingly windy conditions 



Looking forward to defending it next year  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

Cmon I'm sure my .22 hit that :Thumbsup:

----------


## LOC

shit that's impressive Greg

who else picked up honours at Toby's?

----------


## Gibo

Ryan Songhurst won best tent site

----------


## Shootm

Philipo best dance moves around the fire.

----------


## BRADS

How much wind you have on Greg? so the guys that werent there appreciate the conditions a bit more.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Young Josh? not gibo gets the peaked too early award.

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> How much wind you have on Greg? so the guys that werent there appreciate the conditions a bit more.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I had 47 moa up & 5 moa right wind, which equates to nearly 7 moa if spin drift is accounted for, equvillent to 10.5 mph, but the winds were switching....alot...  :Oh Noes: 

CEB .375 450 grain Lazer at 2990 fps with a G1 BC of just over 1  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> shit that's impressive Greg
> 
> who else picked up honours at Toby's?


VC for an all nighter Saturday night  :Thumbsup:

----------


## VTR

@GWH and I both set new personal bests for the weekend. Bush hunter by trade, dusted off the 22.250 and shot the 600 gong not too much of an issue. Philipo's auction skills were fantastic! Who would have thought that result from a dirty .270 was possible  :Wink:

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Cmon I'm sure my .22 hit that


Yeah you probably did  :Have A Nice Day: 

Couldn't hit it in the Arvo with the 50, didn't try to hard to be fair, was runnning out of time & knew the .375 was a better bet  :Wink:

----------


## R93

How many people at the shoot were geared up to shoot 1800m?



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Munsey

There where at least  half a dozen rigs that sounded  LOUD enough to.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> There where at least  half a dozen rigs that sounded  LOUD enough to.


The brakes were pretty anti social, but there was an AR there that made concentrating a bit of a job!

----------


## veitnamcam

> How many people at the shoot were geared up to shoot 1800m?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk




Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

That "person" sitting in the chair is freaky as!

----------


## Munsey

> That "person" sitting in the chair is freaky as!


Im pleased he wasn't a Skinny Tall Bugger , then we be freaked out

----------


## MSL

> How many people at the shoot were geared up to shoot 1800m?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Plenty of capable rifles.  Spotting the misses in order to make corrections is what it came down to I reckon.

----------


## Mathias

> Plenty of capable rifles.  Spotting the misses in order to make corrections is what it came down to I reckon.


I would imagine a good quality spotting scope would be in order. I have one coming on the market next week for those who are in need after last weekend, a Swaro ATX 85. More on that later in the FS section  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

Just so everyone is aware, @BRADS and Mel are working through some stuff for this years shoot. Yes its on  :Thumbsup:  More details to come. We'll start a new thread etc. 

Everyone who got cheeky to me last year can forget it  :Grin:  @MSL your goose is cooked mate

----------


## Shootm

Will look for new thread, but I can grab a spit same as last year.

----------


## gadgetman

> Just so everyone is aware, @BRADS and Mel are working through some stuff for this years shoot. Yes its on  More details to come. We'll start a new thread etc. 
> 
> Everyone who got cheeky to me last year can forget it  @MSL your goose is cooked mate


So it's only going to be you then. Wait, ... I recall you taking the mickey out of yourself a few times too.

----------


## Gibo

:15 8 212:

----------


## BRADS

> So it's only going to be you then. Wait, ... I recall you taking the mickey out of yourself a few times too.


gadgetman is there anything you didn't have in your wagon?
Happy got stuck I needed a shackle you had 2 big bastards 
You had a battery pack and did a few batteries and something else we needed you appeared with to😎



Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## gadgetman

> gadgetman is there anything you didn't have in your wagon?
> Happy got stuck I needed a shackle you had 2 big bastards 
> You had a battery pack and did a few batteries and something else we needed you appeared with to
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Well I didn't bring out the kitchen sink coz there was already one in the shed. I like to keep a few essentials in there, they get very frequent use on camps and hunting trips when it is a 30km walk out.

----------


## Pop Shot

> Everyone I got cheeky to last year, you can forget it


Will do mate  :Wink:

----------


## Pengy

Happy got stuck 


In the yellow peril? Really. hahaha

----------


## Gibo

> Happy got stuck 
> 
> 
> In the yellow peril? Really. hahaha


Nah in the hilux, was only one poofer brave enough to bring his FJ Cruiser  :Grin:

----------


## Pengy

> Nah in the hilux, was only one poofer brave enough to bring his FJ Cruiser


So long as he didn't need pulling out by a Mitsi or worse, a Ford  :Wink: 

I reckon you were all dreaming though, cos we all know Hiluxs don't get stuck

----------


## Gibo

> So long as he didn't need pulling out by a Mitsi or worse, a Ford 
> 
> I reckon you were all dreaming though, cos we all know Hiluxs don't get stuck


Pretty sure the side by side pulled him out  :Grin:

----------


## gadgetman

> Nah in the hilux, was only one poofer brave enough to bring his FJ Cruiser


And he spent half the day at the bottom of the hill trying to figure out the gearbox. Grind, grind, graunch, cluck....

----------


## 199p

> So it's only going to be you then. Wait, ... I recall you taking the mickey out of yourself a few times too.


Just during the whole event haha

----------


## Rushy

Woo hoo we are in the planning stages.  No spits this year bugger ya, I want some shooting time.  Still happy to cook but BBQ seems more user friendly from a shooting point of view.  Gibo you told me you loved me when you were pissed so I guess that means I can come back.  Does it huh, does it?

----------


## Pengy

Charge a little extra per head and get it catered ?? Cant be too expensive for a mobile spit roast surely

----------


## Rushy

> Charge a little extra per head and get it catered ?? Cant be too expensive for a mobile spit roast surely


Pywhiymfppp. Yhtcttfcbychao. Ten bucks if can work out what each of those letters stands for Pengy.

----------


## puku

> So long as he didn't need pulling out by a Mitsi or worse, a Ford 
> 
> I reckon you were all dreaming though, cos we all know Hiluxs don't get stuck


I hate to tell you mate but I am pretty sure I didn't drive out of this.


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Pengy

> Pywhiymfppp. Yhtcttfcbychao. Ten bucks if can work out what each of those letters stands for Pengy.


Papa. Yankee.Whiskey. Hotel. India. Mike. Foxtrot. Papa. Papa. Papa.
Yankee. Hotel. Tango.Charlie. Tango. Tango. Foxtrot. Charlie. Bravo. Yankee. Charlie. Hotel. Alpha. Oscar.

Please pay my $10 directly into the Penguin is a sad bastard account. #123 6677587

----------


## Rushy

> Papa. Yankee.Whiskey. Hotel. India. Mike. Foxtrot. Papa. Papa. Papa.
> Yankee. Hotel. Tango.Charlie. Tango. Tango. Foxtrot. Charlie. Bravo. Yankee. Charlie. Hotel. Alpha. Oscar.
> 
> Please pay my $10 directly into the Penguin is a sad bastard account. #123 6677587


Wrong.  I never said to spell it phonetically.  Being the kind bugger that I am I will give you a little boost.  The first five letters stand for "Pull you wooly head in"

----------


## Happy

Mobile roast spitting penguin. New dish right there. You booking a trip fish breath ?

----------


## 199p

> Woo hoo we are in the planning stages.  No spits this year bugger ya, I want some shooting time.  Still happy to cook but BBQ seems more user friendly from a shooting point of view.  Gibo you told me you loved me when you were pissed so I guess that means I can come back.  Does it huh, does it?


Just leave it going and go shoot, it will keep going round and round regardless 

Spit was good definitely enough time for shooting as well, it dose take like 6 hours or what have you

----------


## Shootm

> Just leave it going and go shoot, it will keep going round and round regardless 
> 
> Spit was good definitely enough time for shooting as well, it dose take like 6 hours or what have you


Spits cook best with the lid down....

----------


## veitnamcam

6 hours minimum!

I had a guy cater my wedding, supplied him some manuka and a skinned hung sheep and pig.

He got up in the morning and lit the fire under them both in his fully enclosed trailer twin spit roaster using real fire with wood, hooks it on and tows it to were ever you are....probably gets a few calls to the po po and brigade but I guess he would notify them first as towing a enclosed trailer emanating smoke is kinda asking to be pulled over.

Was pretty reasonable price from memory.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Im sure I could rustle up an "Asado", got the frames to do it....

----------


## Pengy

> Im sure I could rustle up an "Asado", got the frames to do it....
> 
> Attachment 62855


Now that's what I call a feed

----------


## Rushy

> Im sure I could rustle up an "Asado", got the frames to do it....
> 
> Attachment 62855


Even comes with a smoked and unsmoked selection.

----------


## Friwi

Who start welding the hanging crosses? :-)

----------


## Philipo

Brads just reminded me about this, what a fantastic weekend it was 

Far out where has the time gone ? six years like wtf, crickey the world & being a lawful firearms owner in NZ has changed a lot since then & sadly none of it for the better

Just realized I should have posted on this thread, theres pics of the day in here 

https://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co....hat-why-30531/

----------


## Rushy

On ya Phil.  Certainly the changes that have occurred have been adverse for our shooting sport interests.

----------


## BRADS

> Brads just reminded me about this, what a fantastic weekend it was 
> 
> Far out where has the time gone ? six years like wtf, crickey the world & being a lawful firearms owner in NZ has changed a lot since then & sadly none of it for the better
> 
> Just realized I should have posted on this thread, theres pics of the day in here 
> 
> https://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co....hat-why-30531/
> 
> Attachment 208210


Made a good read after work today this thread Phil .
Reminds us why we do it.

Sent from my SM-S906E using Tapatalk

----------


## 7mmsaum

> Brads just reminded me about this, what a fantastic weekend it was 
> 
> Far out where has the time gone ? six years like wtf, crickey the world & being a lawful firearms owner in NZ has changed a lot since then & sadly none of it for the better
> 
> Just realized I should have posted on this thread, theres pics of the day in here 
> 
> https://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co....hat-why-30531/
> 
> Attachment 208210



I still have a few of those flyers made up 

Great when framed on the wall as a reminder

----------


## BRADS

> I still have a few of those flyers made up 
> 
> Great when framed on the wall as a reminder


From memory you sorted all those mate ? 

Sent from my SM-S906E using Tapatalk

----------


## 7mmsaum

> From memory you sorted all those mate ? 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S906E using Tapatalk


Yes all sorted at my fav printing shop

----------


## MSL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Philipo

> Made a good read after work today this thread Phil .
> Reminds us why we do it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S906E using Tapatalk


How cool was the excitement in those threads aye


PS -  I didn't mean to cut ya lunch bro. I posted this up after ya group message & then saw that you'd already posted in the Magazine section.

----------


## Philipo

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I see an naughty gun or two there, oh those were the days

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> I see an naughty gun or two there, oh those were the days


They certainly were Phil  :Thumbsup: 

Blast from the past



Doesn't seem like that long ago  :Zomg:

----------


## Philipo

It was such a full on weekend I forget certain things, but did that short barreled AR in the pic belong to the guy that just unloaded 30 round clip after clip ? 

was hard on my ears & that poor gong hahahaha

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> It was such a full on weekend I forget certain things, but did that short barreled AR in the pic belong to the guy that just unloaded 30 round clip after clip ? 
> 
> was hard on my ears & that poor gong hahahaha


IIRC you are quite correct Phil  :Thumbsup: 

Disclaimer, I'm old & forgetful   :Grin:

----------

